
I can make it arbitrarily fast if I don’t actually have to make it work. - vorador
http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/archive/2009/09/29/i-can-make-it-arbitrarily-fast-if-i-don-t-actually-have-to-make-it-work.aspx
======
balding_n_tired
There's something like this in one of Gerald Weinberg's books, probably
_Becoming a Technical Leader_, an auto-company story from something around 50
years ago.

